# Simone Biles



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2019)

Power house!


----------



## Lara (Aug 14, 2019)

Yes! I watched it on TV. She's unreal! An amazing person inside and out. I think she'll be making a difference throughout her lifetime.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 15, 2019)

She's amazing!

Nice to get a glimpse of something good happening in America!


----------



## Lara (Aug 15, 2019)

There's a lot of good happening in America but won't be found on mainstream media. But you're right that Simone Biles is one good thing that they are covering.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 15, 2019)

Love this girl.  Been keeping up with her for awhile!


----------



## StarSong (Aug 15, 2019)

She's truly remarkable.  A pleasure to watch.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

She's overcome a lot in her life,  and deserves the best.


----------

